# G-TEG, (griggs tuesday night gathering)



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Last night we had a good start to the 2010 season. The weather was very pleasant, and the fish were biting well. We had 12 boats fishing with every boat but 1 bringing fish to the scales, including 2 limits. Congrats to the winners and good to see some new faces, along with many familiar ones. I'm going off of memory with these results, so forgive me if I'm off a few ounces.
1. Mike R. & Kevin 5fsh 7.2lbs big bass 2.2 lrgmth
2. Mike D. & Kenny Q. 5fsh 6.1lbs
3. Bill F. & Chuck G. 3fsh 4.85lbs
4. Tom & Rick 2fsh 3.5 (?)


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice job to those who were able to figure them out. I was out for a couple of hours and didn't get a nibble. Congrats Redhawk and Kevin.


----------



## smokeni (Apr 21, 2010)

where or who do I need to talk to about info on the tuesday tournys.


----------



## BassinAssassin (Jan 29, 2009)

call chuck at 313-0848


----------



## nathani (Dec 29, 2008)

were aree these tournaments held


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

They are held at Griggs reservoir, launching from the 2nd boat ramp. You can pm me or just ask any questions on this thread, others may have the same questions.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

HERE ARE THE RESULTS FROM 4-27. 
1. Kenny B & Kurt 5fsh 7.5lbs
2. Mike R & Marshall Y 5fsh 7.3lbs
3. Brandon S & Mike W 4fsh 6.6lbs
3. Jason F & Adam T 5fhs 6.6lbs
big bass Mike B & Matt B 3.85lb lrgmth


----------

